# Foto von einem Nicolai in Schokoladenbraun RAL 8016



## Hache (2. November 2006)

N'Abend,

 hat hier vielleicht irgendjemand ein Foto von einem Nicolai in dem Farbton *Schokoladenbraun RAL 8016*???

Das Modell ist egal möchte die Farbe einfach mal auf einem Bike sehen!




MfG
Hache


----------



## wosch (3. November 2006)

Hallo Hache,

ich fahre ein Bass, der Hauptrahmen in der Farbe "Sand" und der Hinterbau in "Schokobraun". Mittlerweile bereue ich diese Farbkombination ein wenig und hätte lieber alles in der Farbe "schokobraun" machen lassen sollen. Die Farbe ist wirklich saugut weil sie insbesondere zu einem Nicolai mit den (ungebogenen) Vierkantrohren am Hinterbau und den sagenhaft fetten aber gut verlaufenen und nicht wurmartig aussehenden Schweißnähten sehr gut passt, was das Unzerstörbare besonders hervorhebt und nicht durch aufgesetzte Effekte (z.B. Camouflage) Aufmerksamkeit erregt (peinlich).
Mein Tipp: denke nicht lange nach, sondern lasse dein zukünftiges Bike in "Schokobraun" pulvern!

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hache (3. November 2006)

@wosch

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort 
Die hilft schon ein bisschen weiter auf dem Weg zur neuen Farbe....

@all

Hat jemand nun ein Foto???

MfG
Hache


----------



## Testmaen (4. November 2006)

Hi,

hier im Forum gibt es ein (Schoko ?!)Braunes Helius CC von "mlbernd"





Er hatte früher noch mehr Fotos in seiner Gallerie, vielleicht schickt er dir auf Anfrage welche oder stellt sie wieder hier rein.

Grüße, TM


----------



## Tim Simmons (4. November 2006)

wer suchet der findet


----------



## dallo (4. November 2006)

Testmaen schrieb:


> Hi,



Wasn das fürn goiles Foddo!


----------



## Hache (5. November 2006)

@Testmaen und Tim Simmons

vielen,vielen Dank für die Fotos 

MfG
Hache


----------



## Bayer (5. November 2006)

und bekommts nun diese coole farbe?


----------



## derMichi (5. November 2006)

Ich hab die Vision dieses schokobrauns mit weißem Schriftzug und ner weißen RaceFace Kurbel


----------



## Hache (6. November 2006)

@Bayer

Ja,ich denke schon 

MfG
Hache


----------



## wosch (6. November 2006)

@Hache:

Hast Du Dir Gedanken über Schokobraun in matt gemacht? Das lässt das Bike noch robuster erscheinen, (was bei einem Nicolai eigentlich gar nicht mehr geht, da die Obergrenze an Robustheit bereits erreicht ist...)

Gruß
Wosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hache (7. November 2006)

@wosch

Ja,dachte an Schokobraun in matt und weiße Schriftzüge 

MfG
Hache


----------



## chickenway-user (8. November 2006)

Cremefarbene, Dunkelweiße... Schriftzüge würden glaub ich noch besser passen.


----------



## Lasse (9. November 2006)

Silber! Ich hatte mein Votec V8 in Speziallackierung Schokobraun glänzend mit silberner Schrift - ein Traum!!!


----------



## derMichi (10. November 2006)

Hast du vielleicht noch ein Bild?


----------



## chorge (10. November 2006)

Lila evtl.?! Wegen Milka und so... *ggg*   

DUCKUNDWECH!!!!


----------



## Spassbremse (12. November 2006)

Moin !
Nur lass die Leut net zu oft am Rahmen lutschen sonst haben sie nachher Karies und Du kein Bike mehr !       

Greets  Spassbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

